

Google Creates Masters Swim Team as Part of New US Masters Swimming Initiative - SCAQTony
http://www.swimmingworldmagazine.com/news/google-nike-create-masters-swim-teams-part-new-usms-initiative/

======
SCAQTony
There is a photo of the 4-lane pool Google built at it's headquarters.

